# eclipse eye percentage



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

whats the minimum percentage of partial eclipse that will qualify as eclipse (partial eclipse/snake eye)?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

ern79 said:


> whats the minimum percentage of partial eclipse that will qualify as eclipse (partial eclipse/snake eye)?


I believe it is any, partial is just that, partial. Snake is 50/50. Full eclipse is 100%. I may be wrong here though


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> whats the minimum percentage of partial eclipse that will qualify as eclipse (partial eclipse/snake eye)?


There is no minimum like a real eclipse.A eclipse is a eclipse.You'll have either a eclipse or a partial eclipse.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

so a homozygous eclipse that only displays what would appear to be a bleeding iris (not blood, just a black smudge) is still an eclipse if a very low percentage?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> so a homozygous eclipse that only displays what would appear to be a bleeding iris (not blood, just a black smudge) is still an eclipse if a very low percentage?


Is the leo Talbino.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

gazz said:


> Is the leo Talbino.


 no but i have an eclipse het that is


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

gazz said:


> Is the leo Talbino.


I think its reverse stripe, very unusual patterns, very pale almost enigma ish


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> I think its reverse stripe, very unusual patterns, very pale almost enigma ish


Can you post a picture or two.And i 'll have a better idea about the eye. and i'll tell you what body pattern it expressing. 

You lost me a bit with the bleeding but not blood bit.Did you mean the black coloring is bleeding through the iris.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

gazz said:


> .Did you mean the black coloring is bleeding through the iris.


will try and get pics tomorrow, yes thats what i meant about the eye colouring


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> will try and get pics tomorrow, yes thats what i meant about the eye colouring


Most likly a eclipse.Maybe a eclipse reverse striped.Dose it have a white washed nose ??.Yep just post a picture you'll soon have it comfirmed.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks a bunch, you've been very helpful:no1:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

ok gazz, heres some pics, im quite surprised by how yellow she looks in them, it must be the flash, to the eye shes more creams and whites not as strongly coloured as this.
















then some of the nose, i dont think it looks white washed but them its a brand new term to me so i wouldnt profess to know exactly what im looking for
















and lastly the eye, a very small percentage as you can see
















hope you can cast your expert eye over these:2thumb:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

it doesnt look like an eclipse, more like a reverse triped albino, the nose doesnt look white washed, compared to eclipses iv seen. and aint an eclipse eye supposed to be completely black?, thats why it has the name lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

From what i see i'd say a partial eclipse jungle.The nose dosen't look very white washed (However not all are).But the tail spotting tells me it is true eclipse your leo is expressing.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thnaks for that, i have a talbino het eclipse thats getting to know her:whistling2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It doesnt look like an eclipse,It dose.More like a reverse triped albino,It not reverse striped and deffo not Talbino.The nose doesnt look white washed, compared to eclipses iv seen,Around 99% of eclipse express a white washed nose.A rare few don't.And aint an eclipse eye supposed to be completely black?,thats why it has the name lol.No eclipse can be express from 1% to a 100% all eclipse is it's a blemish in the iris.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

ern79 said:


> Thnaks for that, i have a talbino het eclipse thats getting to know her:whistling2:


 
how much would you be selling the babies if you do get little eclipse babies :whistling2:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> how much would you be selling the babies if you do get little eclipse babies :whistling2:


wouldnt have a clue, depending on percentage, the market value at the time and whether or not ill be holding any back, watch this space:2thumb:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

gazz said:


> It doesnt look like an eclipse,It dose.More like a reverse triped albino,It not reverse striped and deffo not Talbino.The nose doesnt look white washed, compared to eclipses iv seen,Around 99% of eclipse express a white washed nose.A rare few don't.And aint an eclipse eye supposed to be completely black?,thats why it has the name lol.No eclipse can be express from 1% to a 100% all eclipse is it's a blemish in the iris.


 
lol ok i just have always seen eclipses differently, seemed a little different to me to be an eclipse, learn something new everyday. an eclipse has always just shouted out to me full black eye, white washed nose, never knew that you could get a partial eclipse. like i said, learn something new everyday.

p.s. momentary lapse calling it a albino, not expressing no albino traits :blush:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

where about are you jon?


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

Cwmbran, near newport.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> Cwmbran, near newport.


you havent been into my shop by any chance have you? im opposite the crem in the garden centre


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

yep i have


----------

